# Where can I download Intel GPU drivers for OSX?



## DocNightfall (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a macbook with the GMA X3100 GPU.

I was able to get the new Windows drivers from the Intel website and I have noticed an improvement in the way my Windows games look. (Played in XP under boot camp.) Unfortunately, I couldn't find any driver update on the Intel site for Macs.

Where can I get the new X3100 driver for OSX?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2008)

The graphics drivers for Mac OS X are included in the Mac OS X software updates.
Which update of Mac OS X do you have? 10.4.x, 10.5.x..?


----------



## fryke (Sep 1, 2008)

Simply put: You don't have to manually get them. Just make sure that your system is up-to-date - and you'll automatically have the latest driver available.


----------



## DocNightfall (Sep 1, 2008)

I have 10.5.4.

Intel released a new set of drivers for the X3100 early last month. Apple has not released an update since then. Actually, it seems that Apple has never updated the drivers for this particular GPU, whereas Intel has updated the Windows and Linux drivers a couple of times already with added functionality. The graphics performance under Windows is now significantly better than under OSX.

Is there nothing that can be done except to wait for an update from Apple? I worry that the people at Apple might not even care about making more powerful drivers for existing GPUs. They've made their sale.


----------



## fryke (Sep 1, 2008)

There's really, really nothing you can do. There are no alternate drivers for the chipset and Mac OS X, so if Apple hasn't released an update, there is none.


----------



## DocNightfall (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh well. That's that.

Thanks for the definitive answer. It's saved me a whole lot more of fruitless googling.


----------

